
Robots: Your Guide to the World of Robotics - sohkamyung
https://robots.ieee.org/
======
sohkamyung
Via this IEEE Spectrum article [1]

[1] [https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-
softwa...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-
software/explore-the-worlds-coolest-robots-all-in-one-place)

